
Internal T-Mobile documents show the company considering a Comcast merger - tech234a
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/23/21035567/t-mobile-merger-documents-sprint-comcast-merger-assessment
======
rubyn00bie
This would literally be _the worst_ thing for consumers and telecommunication
innovation since Ma Bell lorded over our copper lines.

I can't fucking believe that audacity of T-Mobile (I can) to lie so blatantly
to the FTC about remaining competitive after the Sprint merger, when this shit
is the plan.

So I guess the FTC's official standpoint is "fuck all telecommunications"
competition I guess? Le sigh. I'm going back to my cave...

~~~
anonuser123456
As a part of the merger, Dish Network purchased additional spectrum from
Sprint.

Dish will be entering as a 4th wireless provider soon. So that will be 4 major
carriers + the multitude of MVNO operators.

What do you mean exactly by no competition?

~~~
cheriot
The argument in favor of the merger is that T-Mobile can't leverage its
existing network into a competitive 5g network, but Dish can create a
competitive 5g network from scratch. How are these both true at the same time?

All the MVNO operators I know of are on Sprint and T-Mobile so that's not real
competition. Dish may or may not follow through. So it's definitely a loss of
competition for 7 years in the hopes that Dish gets us back to where we
started with 4 operators...

What are the odds this goes well for customers?

------
gen3
I hope not. T-Mobile has a lot of good going for it in my opinion. The culture
feels the opposite of what Comcast is (or any of the cable companies they
could merge with).

